# ampomar/empomar



## las cosas facilitas

Esta tarde en el parque estaban unos niños jugando con un balón de fútbol
a una modalidad en la que, entre otras variantes, un niño lanzaba el balón al aire y otro podía 'empomarla'.

Estos niños, castellano hablantes, estaban haciendo uso de una palabra valenciana castellanizada, creo yo.

En valenciano 'ampomar', castellanizada 'empomar'.

Mi curiosidad ha hecho que abriera este hilo para saber como se dice por otros lugares al hecho de coger un objeto que es lanzado al aire; como por ejemplo cuando le  lanzamos unas llaves o cualquier otro objeto a otra persona.

Se que existe la palabra 'aparar', pero también es cierto que es poco usada, por no decir que nada.

saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia, _coger _(más común) o _agarrar_. No creo que haya un término más específico actualmente.  

En Panamá he oído _apañar_, el cual, según entiendo, también se usó antiguamente en algunas partes de Colombia.


----------



## elmg

En Argentina, agarrar (coger significa tener sexo). 
En Chile puede ser tomar o pescar también. 

Saludos.


----------



## Lord Delfos

elmg said:


> En Argentina, agarrar (coger significa tener sexo).
> [...]



También en Argentina, atajar o barajar (generalmente seguidos de "en el aire").

Por cierto, empomar por acá significa fornicar...


----------



## ManPaisa

Lord Delfos said:


> También en Argentina, atajar o barajar (generalmente seguidos de "en el aire").



_Atajar_, claro.  En Colombia también se dice, milord.

Gracias por recordármelo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí se dice pillar, agarrar o coger


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

_ ¡Ladislao Mazurkiewicz vuela y la* atrapa*!_  Apenas 1,79 m, pero era una goma elástica, el Chiquito.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Por acá se usa "agarrar" y "atrapar". 

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

JeSuisSnob said:


> Por acá se usa "agarrar" y "atrapar".
> 
> Saludos.



Cachar es la palabra más común y es específicamente para capturar algo en movimiento. Agarrar y atrapar son más generales y no tienen las connotaciones de "cachar".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Es cierto, mirx. El uso de "cachar" es muy común, sobre todo en el fútbol americano (muy popular por acá). Aunque también se escuchan frases del estilo "agarró el balón" o "qué atrapadón hizo ese receptor". Por lo que yo diría que las tres son muy usadas. Por cierto, "cachar" es anglicismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## mirx

> *2.     * tr._ Am. Cen._,_ Bol._ y_ Col._ Agarrar cualquier objeto pequeño que una persona arroja por el aire a otra.



Un anglicismo completamente arraigado ya en el español mexicano y por lo visto de buena parte de América.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

mirx said:


> Un anglicismo completamente arraigado ya en el español mexicano y por lo visto de buena parte de América.


 
Así es, mirx.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *cachar 2.     * tr._ Am. Cen._,_ Bol._ y_ Col._ Agarrar  cualquier objeto pequeño que una persona arroja por el aire a otra.


Otra vez mete la pata el DRAE.  
En Colombia no se usa, y creo que ni se entiende.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

ManPaisa said:


> Otra vez mete la pata el DRAE.
> En Colombia no se usa, y creo que ni se entiende.


 
Entonces la RAE tendrá que enmendar ese artículo. 

Y, por cierto, allí no aparece México.

Saludos.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo expresado por Lord Delfos en un mensaje anterior (nº4).

_cachar_ también se usa en Argentina, o se usaba.

Tengo entendido que en Perú _cachar_ es como_ empomar _según lo explicó Lord Delfos.


----------



## Fer BA

mirx said:


> Un anglicismo completamente arraigado ya en el español mexicano y por lo visto de buena parte de América.


 

no se...no se....mi padre (hijo de italiano) me decía lo mismo que le decía su padre cuando me lanzaba la pelota para que la agarrara en el aire _¡guarda! ¡caccia!_

y mi abuelo no sabía una papa de inglés....

(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Este es un foro monolingüe. Los mensajes deben estar redactados en español. El uso de otras lenguas se admite solo de manera incidental en palabras o expresiones aisladas y siempre que el mensaje sea entendible por su contenido en castellano)


----------



## mirx

JeSuisSnob said:


> Y, por cierto, allí no aparece México.



Parte de México está en América Central y la RAE así lo cosidera en este tipo de circunstancias, yo nunca he visto que diga "Am.Nor..."


> Fer BA
> no se...no se....
> y mi abuelo no sabía una papa de inglés....


 ¿No me qué?

La palabra seguramente entró o se reincorporó al español mexicano por medio del inglés, venga de donde venga. El verbo con este sentido es bastante reciente.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

mirx said:


> Parte de México está en América Central y la RAE así lo cosidera en este tipo de circunstancias, yo nunca he visto que diga "Am.Nor..."


 
Yo he visto que cuando se trata de un vocablo de México, ponen México. 



mirx said:


> La palabra seguramente entró o se reincorporó al español mexicano por medio del inglés, venga de donde venga. El verbo con este sentido es bastante reciente.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Creo que su incorporación a nuestro léxico se debió al éxito del fútbol americano por estos lares.

En el mismo DRAE aparece esta información (que subrayo):





> *cachar**3**.*
> (Del ingl. _to catch_).
> 
> *1. *tr._ Am. Cen._,_ Bol._ y_ Col._ En algunos juegos, agarrar al vuelo una pelota que un jugador lanza a otro.
> *2. *tr._ Am. Cen._,_ Bol._ y_ Col._ Agarrar cualquier objeto pequeño que una persona arroja por el aire a otra.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es para mí dudoso que cachar sea un anglicismo ya que existe en gallego con ese mismo significado (entre otros). Aquí significa pillar, agarrar, al vuelo, sorpresivamente. Los significados 1, 2, 4 y 6 de cachar3 del DRAE los tiene el verbo gallego. Puede ser que en gallego sea un americanismo, o al revés, que en América sea un galleguismo. Lo voy a investigar.
Edito: en gallego se tiene como un galicismo, del francés _cacher_. Aunque creo que mejor será un occitanismo de _cachâ_.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues gracias a todos los participantes 

Yo tenía la impresión que en México igual significaba lo mismo que en Valencia, ya que he visto bastantes coincidencias en otras palabras.

saludos


----------



## Popescu

Yo siempre he escuchado jugar a atrapar, me parece lo más normal, también un portero cuando se lanza a por el balón lo atrapa. Empomar me suena a que la dan pomada jajaja.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por cierto, como veo que nadie se refiere a ello, la academia riza el rizo una vez más: _catch_ el un galicismo en inglés (del anglonormando). ¿Pretenden los beneméritos académicos que una voz como *cachar*, arraigada en el romance peninsular desde antiguo, donde es un claro galicismo u occitanismo, venga de nuevo al español siglos después por medio del inglés? Lo único posible es algún nuevo significado, relacionado especialmente con el béisbol, como mucho. Y aún así vendría a decir lo mismo que ya se decía. Es decir, otra etimología falsa de la benemérita institución.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Xiao.  Hablando del "cachar" hispanoamericano-gallego que quiere decir "coger al vuelo" como habéis señalado aquí, me cuesta un poco ver como puede ser galicismo.   Es que en francés significa "esconder"... y en italiano "cazar".  En inglés es "atrapar" y "coger".  Es cierto que tienen los mismos sonidos (ka-ch), pero ¿un orígen común?  ¿Cómo se decía en latín?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Supongo que viene del latín vulgar *_cacculare_. En gallego está relacionada muy intimamente con _cachear_ (palabra española de origen precisamente gallegoportugués). Era jerga, supone Corominas, de los aduaneros de la frontera de Tui, Monção, Chaves-Verín, Melgaço y de aquí pasaría a su empleo policial. Sabido es que _cachear_ significa 'buscar algo _escondido_'. De ahí se puede inferir que sea un _antiguo *galicismo* *u occitanismo* medieval_ *cachar/cachear*. De encontrar lo _escondido_ por los contrabandistas vendría su significado de _agarrar, prender, asir_. Toda esta familia de *cacho, cachar, cachear* es en español de origen gallego, lengua en la que tiene un uso muy extendido y con significaciones varias. Todos estos galicismos u occitanismos del gallego (y después del portugués) entran por el Camino de Santiago.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> *cachear*


Ése, sí, muy conocido por aquí.  

Ni se me habría ocurrido que tuviera alguna cosa que ver con los otros verbos de español, inglés, francés o italiano.


----------



## elmg

Para complicar un poco: como muchos sabran "cachar" significa en Chile comprender o entender (de allí el famoso "¿cachais?"). ¿Cómo se relaciona esto con el resto?


----------



## ManPaisa

elmg said:


> Para complicar un poco: como muchos sabran "cachar" significa en Chile comprender o entender (de allí el famoso "¿cachais?"). ¿Cómo se relaciona esto con el resto?


Se relaciona perfectamente.  Es una ampliación del término, que pasa del sentido literal al figurado.  _Cachar=>(re)coger=>captar.
_
A ver qué nos dice Xiao.


----------



## elmg

ManPaisa said:


> Se relaciona perfectamente. Es una ampliación del término, que pasa del sentido literal al figurado. _Cachar=>(re)coger=>captar._
> 
> A ver qué nos dice Xiao.


 
¡Verdad! No lo pensé, ¡que estoy lenta hoy che!


----------



## XiaoRoel

ManPaisa said:


> Se relaciona perfectamente.  Es una ampliación del término, que pasa del sentido literal al figurado.  _Cachar=>(re)coger=>captar.
> _
> A ver qué nos dice Xiao.


Ya lo has explicado perfectamente.


----------



## ampurdan

ManPaisa said:


> Se relaciona perfectamente.  Es una ampliación del término, que pasa del sentido literal al figurado.  _Cachar=>(re)coger=>captar._



Que por aquí decimos "pillar". ¿Lo pillas?


----------



## mirx

XiaoRoel said:


> De encontrar lo _escondido_ por los contrabandistas



Este es otro significado igualmente común en México. No tanto de buscar algo sino de encontrarlo sorpresivamente, es normal aplicado a asuntos siniestros ocultos.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Este es otro significado igualmente común en México. No tanto de buscar algo sino de encontrarlo sorpresivamente, es normal aplicado a asuntos siniestros ocultos.



Sí, pero Xiao lo menciona para el verbo _cachear_, que no es el mismo que _cachar_, aunque están relacionados.


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Sí, pero Xiao lo menciona para el verbo _cachear_, que no es el mismo que _cachar_, aunque están relacionados.



Sí, pues a eso mismo me refiero, que ya hace rato que se habla del origen del verbo y sus variaciones.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá cachear es pegarle a alguien con la cacha de la pistola.

Según el DRAE (que dados sus antecedentes no significa que sea correcto) cachar como sinónimo de cachear viene del gallego, mientras que como sinónimo de atrapar viene del inglés:

*cachar**4**.*
(De _cacha_1).

*1. *tr._ Chile_ y_ Col._ *cachear.*
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIVerbos?origen=RAE&IDVERBO=2106 
*cachear**.*
(Del gall. _cachear_).

*1. *tr. Registrar a alguien para saber si oculta objetos prohibidos, como armas, drogas, etc.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> *cachar**4**.*
> (De _cacha_1).
> *1. *tr._ Chile_ y_ Col._ *cachear.*


Insisto en que nunca he oído _*cachar *_en Colombia.  Y menos como sinónimo de _cachear_, que sí se usa.


----------



## piraña utria

las cosas facilitas said:


> Esta tarde en el parque estaban unos niños jugando con un balón de fútbol
> a una modalidad en la que, entre otras variantes, un niño lanzaba el balón al aire y otro podía 'empomarla'.
> 
> Estos niños, castellano hablantes, estaban haciendo uso de una palabra valenciana castellanizada, creo yo.
> 
> En valenciano 'ampomar', castellanizada 'empomar'.
> 
> Mi curiosidad ha hecho que abriera este hilo para saber como se dice por otros lugares al hecho de coger un objeto que es lanzado al aire; como por ejemplo cuando le lanzamos unas llaves o cualquier otro objeto a otra persona.
> 
> Se que existe la palabra 'aparar', pero también es cierto que es poco usada, por no decir que nada.
> 
> saludos


 
Hola,

"Aparar" todavía la utilizamos en mi ciudad los mayores de 30; mi hijo que tiene 11 años no la entiende, pero es muy común entre los mayores, por cuenta del béisbol y el sóftbol.

Saludos,


----------

